# Original und Fälschung



## Patrick K (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde
wir waren seit langem mal wieder ein paar Tage abschalten und da sah ich mal bessere und mal schlechtere Fälschungen.........

Bei dieser Fälschung ist nicht nur farblich sondern auch von der Form her etwas schief gelaufen...

         

                                                      das soll wohl eine Art Stichling sein








bei der nächsten Aufnahme ist die Sache nicht ganz eindeutig,erst nach näherem betrachten, fallen einem die kleinen Unterschiede auf. (Falls es nicht erkannt wird der"Original Pfälzer "hat kleiner Ohren

 


Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Sandra1976 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Original und Fälschung*

Hallo Patrick, 
muss ich jetzt raten was echt ist und was nicht 
Hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden
Echt ist auf alle Fälle der Fisch rechts und was die 2 Buddastaturen angeht bin ich noch am überlegen :__ nase:nase:nase


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Original und Fälschung*

Hallo Patrick,
es geht wohl mehr um Nachahmungen als um Fälschungen.
Bei dem oberen gefällt mir das linke Original besser unten der weiße mit dem tollen Body.


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Original und Fälschung*

dem soll man ja den BAuch streicheln, das bringt Glück...hmm.. aber wem denn nun?


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Original und Fälschung*

Hallo Patrick,

tut mir leid, Dich enttäuschen zu müssen.

In beiden Fällen handelt es sich nicht um Original und Fälschung.

Fall 1: Beides schlechte chinesische Kopien des weißen Haies

Fall 2: Zwei Teilnehmer für das erste Casting von Germanskis Next Top Moppel...

Pfrohe Vingsten!


----------



## Patrick K (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Original und Fälschung*

@Christine


> Zwei Teilnehmer für das erste Casting von Germanskis Next Top Moppel...



Was heist hier Top Moppel, nur weil ich einen halben Meter zu klein bin, da kann ich doch nix dafür 
ausser dem bin ich nicht zu Dick, ich bin ein Konsentrat

und das war auch nicht der Weise Hai, sondern der Rostige Hai und der war (ist)auch noch MADE IN GERMANY
Da gab es auch noch eine Rostige Libelle
 
Art unbekannt
Gruss Patrick


----------

